# Riss im Purion Displayglas - (wie) tauschen?



## trab999 (9. September 2018)

Bike: Radon Slide 140 (2018)

Funktioniert zwar noch, wird aber wohl irgendwann Feuchtigkeit ziehen und dann die Arbeit einstellen, fürchte ich.

Man kann das Display als Ersatzteil zum erträglichen Preis erwerben. Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen:

- bleibt die Software wie sie ist (derzeit mit EMTB-Modus, aber noch ohne neue Schiebehilfe) oder muss ich noch in die Werkstatt zum Einspielen/Upgrade? Sprich: wo ist die Firmware verbaut - Display oder Motorelektronik?
- wenn ich das richtig sehe, braucht man nur die linke Kurbel und die Motorabdeckung entfernen, das Kabel durch den Rahmen ziehen, einstecken, fertig! Oder!?

Wäre prima, wenn einer helfen kann, der das schon mal gemacht hat.
Danke im voraus!


----------



## wirme (14. September 2018)

1. Die Software ist im Motor gespeichert.
2. genau so

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (14. September 2018)

Das Purion ist auf der Lenkerhalterung aufgestekt. Dabei dann eventuell mit einer kurzen Schraube (so von "hinten"  )gesichert.
Um die Bedieneinheit abzunehmen muß man mitnichten irgendetwas an der Motorabdeckung bewerkstelligen ...


----------



## wirme (14. September 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Das Purion ist auf der Lenkerhalterung aufgestekt. Dabei dann eventuell mit einer kurzen Schraube (so von "hinten"  )gesichert.
> Um die Bedieneinheit abzunehmen muß man mitnichten irgendetwas an der Motorabdeckung bewerkstelligen ...



Du verwechselst da was. Der Intuvia ist aufgesteckt.
Das Kabel ist beim Purion fest am Display angeschlossen.
Da geht nur ein komplett Tausch.



Gruß
Dirk


----------



## trab999 (14. September 2018)

so isses...


----------

